# A Week of Foggy Cold Fun at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 23, 2018

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie (Saturday - Feb.17th)*
Great day wade fishing with some new friends covering miles of saltwater as we pressed onward through fog most of the day. First part of the day had us down south plugging away at a few solid speckled trout. After a few moves and coming up empty and worn out from the low visibility, I decided to head to the back lakes where we would spend the rest of the day, and it proved to be the more productive real estate. Limits of trout and a few other good fish for the boys and it was time to point her dockside. Thanks to Capt. Todd Jones for sharing info and helping us out. Sunday is looking good, and we hope to again feel the snap of a good trout as she pops the lure and bows the rod.

*Capt. Steve Boldt (Sunday - Feb. 18th)*
After a week of slick calm, fog and watching schools of redfish and drum that didnâ€™t hardly want to eat, finally got the wind today I have been praying for to make the action happen.

*Capt. Todd Jones (Monday - Feb. 19th)*
â€œRuined!â€ Thatâ€™s what I said to Carlos after he told me this was the first trout he has ever caught on an artificial! She put on quite a head-shaking, water-thrashing show before he scooped her up in the net. After giving him a hand helping to get her unbuttoned, I could see why. She all but completely inhaled a Down South XL Victorious Secret, leaving pretty much just the jig head showing when we opened her mouth. Knowing she wouldnâ€™t survive (and fairly certain I couldnâ€™t have pried her away from Carlos if I tried), she went in the ice chest with a few others. She stretched the tape at almost 23â€ and weighed a little over 4 pounds! That has to rank right up there with the best first-ever trout on artificial! The wind really muddied a lot of water today, and had me chasing the bite in hopes of putting the guys on some fish. They put in the effort and managed a box of six solid trout and two 21â€ reds - they are on either side of the â€œbig girlâ€ in the picture (to give it some perspective). I always hope for a full box on each trip, but the fact that Carlos experienced what will hopefully be a great memory for years to come made the trip a success.

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland (Tuesday - Feb. 20th)*
Despite the wind this morning the fish are hungry in San Antonio Bay!

*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr (Wednesday - Feb. 21st)*
Waded with lures on Monday and Tuesday. We covered many miles both days but had better results on Monday for our efforts. We found a good late bite and landed some quality trout throwing Mirrodines and Corky Devils. Pink, Chartreuse or a combination of both worked well. Traveling to the same area on Tuesday was a bust as the water level rose and the color transition turned gin clear. Scrambling the rest of the day yielded very little in the way of bites- just a couple of keepers and one trout just over 5 pounds. Weâ€™ll back at it later this weekend.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie (Wednesday - Feb. 21st)*
Back on the water today fishing with bait out of the boat had me concerned since itâ€™s been a while from my last trip without wading, but it all worked out great with the help of some pelicans. We struggled for a couple hours checking some places I had found the fish over the past week or so, but we found no bites and no bait present. Then we boated a stingray and that made me mad. Running away from that bad luck we found some stained water near a favorite creek, and since the tide had come up strong today there were a few redfish there and one keeper. That was over pretty quick, so off we went scouting around the back lakes and thatâ€™s when I spied some good pelican action next to dirty water. The next hour or so we banged out a three-man limit of redfish and released upwards of 20 undersized reds. Afterwards, we drifted many of the lakes for trout, and ended up with two keepers and ten or so small ones. It was a great day, especially for it being February 21st with high rain chances. Tomorrow we go a half-day and will deal with the effects of this mild cold front moving through as I write. Come see us at the lodge and this could be a post and pictures about you!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie (Thursday - Feb. 22nd)* 
Day 2 was CPR (catch-photo-release), so we had plenty of redfish turned back to catch another day. The trout bite was better than Wednesday, but it was still off from what it will become as we turn the corner into the month of March - winter to spring equals trout action from modest to fevered! Thereâ€™s a lot of good stuff to come yâ€™all!

*Capt. Kevin Matula (Thursday - Feb. 22nd)*
For the last two days we had a group from all over the country at the lodge to fish with us. The two guys I had the pleasure of taking on the water were both first-timers to Texas and first-timers to inshore saltwater fishing. They caught a variety of species on both days with a lot of fish caught. The amount of cats we caught was a little surprising but was welcomed. It wasn't until we boxed a few fish that they realized that they wouldn't be able to transport the fish home because they flew into Houston so it was catch and release for the rest of the day and Friday.

*Hereâ€™s What a Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Patsy and the breakfast crew, along with TJ, were amazing. Our guide, Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt, was very accommodating, and was a professional guide that put me on my first-ever redfish. All of the meals were tremendous - everything was cooked to perfection! All of the staff made sure our stay was absolutely effortless. Thanks to everyone!
*- Bob S. 2/22/18*

I cannot think of anything else you guys could do to improve. Thank you for helping our Halton team deliver a unforgettable event for our customers, and thank you for an excellent experience. ALL the staff and Guides exceeded our expectations. Excellent job!
*- Jeff H. 2/22/18*

Always improving, and consistently nice visit! Thanks!
*- Rich S. 2/20/18*

We had a great time! Capt. Cooper Hartmann was great, friendly, entertaining and knowledgeable, and he put us on some great fish. The food was very good, and where we stayed, The Reef house, was great!
*- Larry A. 2/19/18*_

*Come Take Advantage of Our August
BEAT the HEAT FISHING SPECIAL*

*August 2018*

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

*LIMITED Offer- August 2018 ONLY!*

We are extending the offering of our annually-reduced fishing rates to include August this year. Make it a point to arrive at the Lodge in time to enjoy some wonderful appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delicious dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken the next morning to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a day of coastal fishing. We offer some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides on the Gulf Coast, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where August fishing for speckled trout and redfish is hotter than summertime temperatures.

*Call Today: (888) 677-4868*

*RATES*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for August 2018 dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in *
Cloudy skies during the morning hours followed by scattered showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 76F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.17 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 69F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. High near 70F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Rain showers early with overcast skies later in the day. High 73F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Windy with a few clouds from time to time. High near 75F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Breezy south flow will develop Saturday with conditions flirting with Small Craft Advisory levels. Another cold front will push across area waters Saturday night into Sunday, resulting in a chance for showers and thunderstorms, with a weak to occasionally moderate northerly flow in the wake of the front. Drier air will move in Sunday night, diminishing the chances for rain. A generally weak to moderate northeast wind will be expected Sunday night and Monday. Surface high pressure moves east on Monday, bringing a return to onshore flow Monday night and continuing on Tuesday. Onshore flow will increase to moderate levels Tuesday night as low pressure develops over the Southern Plains States. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 64.0 degrees
Seadrift 64.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Have a great weekend*

Thanks


----------

